# Air drawbar



## fabricator (Jun 16, 2020)

So I'm in the process of building a power drawbar for my mill, I'm using a single-acting spring return air cylinder and a butterfly impact. I need to run the impact forward and reverse and the cylinder needs to activate when the impact is in both forward and reverse. I want to use an electrical solenoid valve but I'm not sure what I need to make that happen. Any advice would be appreciated. I tried google for pneumatics forums but there really isn't very much in the way of activity on any of the ones that came up.


----------

